# Welches Thermometer?



## greenangel (30. März 2008)

Was für ein Thermometer benutzt ihr um die Wassertemp.
zu messen?
Ich dachte an ein elektonisches das ein ca30m langes Kabel zur Sonde hat.Gibts sowas?Wenn ja kann man es empfehlen?
Danke für die Antworten
mfg greenangel


----------



## DrFeelBetter (30. März 2008)

*AW: Welches Thermometer?*

Hallo, 

also ich benutze ein Thermometer, welches meine Kinder früher

in der Badewanne gebraucht haben....das reicht für meine 

Zwecke voll und ganz...

mfg

Doc


----------



## Blauzahn (30. März 2008)

*AW: Welches Thermometer?*



DrFeelBetter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich benutze ein Thermometer, welches meine Kinder früher
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch im Einsatz, dazu ne Schnur und ein Blei angebunden und es kann losgehen.

Sicher gibt es auch elektronische Geräte, bei Conrad Electronic lohnt sich diesbezüglich mal ein "Stöbern", aber Übertreiben soll man es auch nicht #h


----------



## julian123 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Welches Thermometer?*

normales badethermometer reicht aus.


----------



## Eaglex1 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Welches Thermometer?*

Hallo.

Benutze so eins hier. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Thermometer-mit-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PROLOGIC (31. März 2008)

*AW: Welches Thermometer?*

Hi,

oder das hier. Kostet natürlich etwas mehr, zeigt aber dafür Temperatur, Tiefe und Sprungschicht an.

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...s_id=736&PHPSESSID=t5u5lptvo12tceq635j2fnndf6

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## greenangel (31. März 2008)

*AW: Welches Thermometer?*

Erstmal Danke für die antworten!!
@Prologic:Sieht ja wircklich sehr interressant aus!Hast du es selber?wenn ja wie sind deine erfahrungen damit?


----------



## PROLOGIC (31. März 2008)

*AW: Welches Thermometer?*

Nein,

ich selber habs nicht, mir hat bisher auch ein normales Badethermometer gereicht.

Aber in den Berichten in CM, CIF und CC wird das Teil immmer sehr hoch gelobt.

Sollte also schon was taugen. Wahrscheinlich ist es sogar absolut geil und jeder sollte sowas haben aber die meisten schrecken wohl vor dem Preis zurück.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## trout-spezi (31. März 2008)

*AW: Welches Thermometer?*

hallo zusammen!
ich frag mal frech was dazwischen:q.
und zwar will ich mir auch ein themometer holen,
da ich nich so versessen auf karpfen bin wird es wohl auch ein ganz einfaches "baby-wannen-themometer" sein, denke dass das für mich ausreicht.
nun zur frage, wo messt ihr die wassertemperatur, im mittelwasser oder direckt auf dem grund?
danke euch!

mfg


----------



## greenangel (31. März 2008)

*AW: Welches Thermometer?*

Ich suche sowas wie das von prologic vorgeschlagene um die temp. genau an meinem Angelplatz messen zu können,und dafür halte ich ein normales Thermometer nicht für sehr vorteilhaft!


----------



## MrTom (31. März 2008)

*AW: Welches Thermometer?*



> nun zur frage, wo messt ihr die wassertemperatur, im mittelwasser oder direckt auf dem grund?


Also ich bin da ganz gerissen-wenn ich die Temperatur vom Mittelwasser haben will, mess ich im Mittelwasser. Und jetzt pass auf jetzt kommts-wenn ich ich Temperatur am Grund haben will..........
Ich hoffe deine Frage ist damit beantwortet|wavey:
mfg Thomas


----------



## trout-spezi (31. März 2008)

*AW: Welches Thermometer?*

schlaumeier! :q
ich wollte eigentlich wissen welche temperatur
man "braucht", ich denke mir für's karpfen angeln
die temperatur ziemlich am grund aber sicher bin
ich mir eben nicht.

mfg


----------



## MrTom (31. März 2008)

*AW: Welches Thermometer?*

Nimm doch einfach die Temperatur von der Schicht, in der du angeln willst.
mfg Thomas


----------



## trout-spezi (31. März 2008)

*AW: Welches Thermometer?*

und das ist der grund.
dank dir! 

mfg


----------

